

Postico – A Modern PostgreSQL Client for OS X - manuelriel
https://eggerapps.at/postico/

======
chocksy
I'm using it. It's great. I went from PG commander to this.

------
laveur
Very disappointed that its not open source like PGAdmin 3.

